# hurt budgie



## Fassett (Nov 12, 2012)

i have an english budgie that escaped and when i got home i noticed blood on the wall and two spots on the ceiling. i have a punched ceiling and im sure thats what cut her head. i found her sitting on the cupboard so i grabbed her and looked at her head. It was already scabbed over so i diddnt want to pick it off. I put her back in the cage and she is acting fine and snuggling up to her man but im wondering what should be done. Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since your budgie is no longer bleeding and isn't exhibiting any symptoms, just keep an eye on her for a day or so.

How did she escape from the cage?*


----------



## Fassett (Nov 12, 2012)

only thing i can think of is that she opened the door


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Once the bleeding has stopped, there's not a lot you can do. However, keep a close eye on her. Her boy may preen her and accidentally reopen the wound. And make sure it didn't get infected. After about a day I'd suggest getting her out and cleaning her head to make sure that nothing is swollen. But sounds like she's fine right now, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Fassett said:



only thing i can think of is that she opened the door

Click to expand...

Was the door of the cage open when you came home?*


----------



## Fassett (Nov 12, 2012)

main thing im worried about is infection. im looking at her now and she is sleeping , for sure she has to be exhausted.

it was lifted about an inch. its a big cage and it was an upper left door that i never use


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd suggest you put a lock on the upper cage door so she cannot manage to open it again in the future. In the meantime, you can clip it closed with a clothespin.

The biggest concern is the wound reopening. Tomorrow or the next day you can use a sterile saline solution (available at the pharmacy) to rinse the wound. That should be all that is necessary to prevent infection.*


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

Poor little thing....sure hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## Fassett (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks everyone ill clean and keep an eye on her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please give us an update on her condition in a day or so.
Wishing her a full and speedy recovery.

I'm moving your thread over to the Budgie Health section of the forum.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It must of been quite scary for her if they do not get out of cage time to fly around. I am glad she seems to be ok. She will possibly be tired a well, and her poops may become a little runny or different from her normal ones this will be from stress.:budgie:


----------



## Fassett (Nov 12, 2012)

ok i will thank you


----------



## Fassett (Nov 12, 2012)

well this mourning she is still alive and sitting with her man.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great news. I'm sure her head wound will heal up quickly. :thumbsup:*


----------

